# Warum flext man Bremsscheiben nicht?



## ride (8. Juli 2010)

Gut möglich dass ich hier eine blöde Frage stelle, aber hab mich gerade beim Hinterradfelge bearbeiten die gefragt ob mein eigentlich Bremsscheiben nicht auch aufrauhen könnte um eine bessere Bremsleistung zu erzielen!? kann mir jemand sagen warum das nicht gemacht wird bzw. warum es keinen Sinn machen würde? (nehme einfach mal an dass es keinen Sinn macht, denn sonst hätte es ja sicher schon längst jemand gemacht)


----------



## holmar (8. Juli 2010)

vermutlich würde das die scheibe zu sehr schwächen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## beetle (8. Juli 2010)

Die [dauerhafte] Aufrauhung ist doch schon über die Lochung vorhanden.

Mit dem Präzisionswerkzeug Flex...


----------



## HeavyMetal (8. Juli 2010)

ich würde eher folgendes sagen:
Bei felgenbremsen ist der belag ja relativ weich, so dass sich die kleinen krater in der felge im belag verkanten können und somit die bremsleistung verbessern.
Beläge von scheibenbremsen sind hingegen ziemlich hart, somit lebt die bremsleistung da wohl eher von der auflagefläche, die sich durch das flexen ja verringern würde. hinzu kommt, dass bei scheibenbremsen alles sehr plan und präzise eingestellt sein muss um optimale bremsleistung zu erreichen. ein anflexen wirft ja schon einige wellen in die felge und so würde dass dann wohl auch bei der scheibe aussehen.


----------



## kamo-i (8. Juli 2010)

ausprobieren. gucken was passiert.


----------



## ride (8. Juli 2010)

kamo-i schrieb:


> ausprobieren. gucken was passiert.



haha ja wenn ich eine bremse übrig hätte dann würd ich das vielleicht sogar machen, aber da ich nicht wirklich an den erfolg glaube lass ichs lieber  hat's schon mal jemand hier probiert? 

hätte da auch eher an eine leichte aufrauhung der scheibe gedacht als an eine starke flexung.

aber die argumente hier machen auch sinn. die scheiben haben ja schon löcher zur performance verbesserung. ich frag mich aber warum die beläge bei scheibenbremsen so hart sind wo hingegen felgenbremsbeläge eher weich sind. wenn ich mir jeweils scheibenbremsbeläge so ansehe dann kann ich mir kaum vorstellen dass die in zusammenarbeit mit den glatten scheiben die bestmögliche bremsleistung erzielen. aber ich nehme jetzt einfach mal an dass man sich dabei schon was gedacht hat..


----------



## erwinosius (8. Juli 2010)

Meines Wissens nach:

sind die Löcher in den Scheiben von Scheibenbremsen nicht zur Aufrauhung sondern erstens zur Wasserverdrängung, zweitens zur Kühlung und drittens als Gewichtserspranis.
Die Bremsen funktionieren ansich anders da Material von der Scheibe abgetragen wird und sich im Belag anlagert. So bremst eigentlich das Scheibenmaterial auf sich selbst. Deswegen müssen Scheibenbremsen auch erst eingefahren werden. (Im Vergleich zu Felgenbremsen).

Dieser Beitrag wurde nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen geschrieben und ist korrigierbar 

gruß
erwin


----------



## echo trialer (8. Juli 2010)

die bremskraft hängt auch davon ab ob die scheibe sauber ist oder nicht .
wenn da auch nur ein bischen öl drauf ist wars das schon...
am besten mit spiritus und einem sauberen lappen rüber gehen
und bei den belägen mit schleifpapier drüber das der ganze dreck weg ist


----------



## everywhere.local (8. Juli 2010)

rauere oberflächer -> weniger reibung, da weniger kontakt zum belag.


----------



## KONA_pepe (8. Juli 2010)

Ich fahr zwar kein Trial und haben es auch nicht vor, aber... 

Nehm eine Feile und "kraze" schräg über die Oberfläche vom Reibring. Dabei entstehen deutlich sichbare Riefen, die die Bremskraft spürbar erhöhen bzw. die Bremse wird bissiger. Habe das grad bei einer gemacht, da ich die Scheibe eh ausmuster und die Beläge dreck sind und nicht richtig bremsen. So hab ich der Bremse zumindest zu deutlich mehr Bremskraft verholfen. Einen Dauertest kann ich deswegen auch nicht vorlegen, außer über eine Tour hinweg bis jetzt...

Achso... die Beläge nutzen sich natürlich mehr ab, wodurch man ständig Bremsstaub um den Bremssattel hat.


----------



## duro e (8. Juli 2010)

hab mal ne scheibe angeflext , es hat sich nur dreck vom belag drauf abgelagert und es gab keine besserung von der power her


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kamo-i (9. Juli 2010)

Eine Sache noch: wenn es keinen entscheidenden Nachteil (bzw. keinen Vorteil) hätte, wäre schon ein kluger Hersteller drauf gekommen. 

Aber mich würde es auf jeden Mal interessieren. Also was KONA_pepe schreibt klingt ja interessant... Mh... Joa.. Und so, ne!  =)


----------



## q_big (9. Juli 2010)

beetle schrieb:


> Die [dauerhafte] Aufrauhung ist doch schon über die Lochung vorhanden.
> 
> Mit dem Präzisionswerkzeug Flex...



Das Wort "duerhaft" sei hier mal hervorgehoben...
So ein Anschleifen ist eben nicht dauerhaft.


----------



## erwinosius (9. Juli 2010)

> Eine Sache noch: wenn es keinen entscheidenden Nachteil (bzw. keinen Vorteil) hätte, wäre schon ein kluger Hersteller drauf gekommen.


gibts denn bereits angeraute Felgen zu kaufen?


----------



## ride (12. Juli 2010)

erwinosius schrieb:


> gibts denn bereits angeraute Felgen zu kaufen?



gutes argument! die diskussion gefällt mir immer besser


----------



## luckygambler (12. Juli 2010)

gibt es denn angerauhte felgen zu kaufen?

noch was anderes:
ich würde mal sagen das könnte daran liegen, dass nur bei trial relativ wenig gefahren wird. eine flexung ist nicht besonders langlebig, der hersteller versucht ein produkt herzustellen, welches lange die gewünschte qualität bietet.

man müsste dauernd nachflexen, was ein aufwand....
da konzipiert man lieber ein produkt, welches konstant gute leistung bietet.
daher sind die komponenten der bremse (bremse, belag, scheibe) aufeinander abgestimmt und optimiert.

modifiziert man das ganze, muss man möglicherweise damit rechnen auch die schwächen zu verstärken, zb. schnellerer verschleiss.

dennoch könnte ich mir eine eigens für trial konzipierte bremsbelag-und-scheiben-kombination mit rauher scheibe gut vorstellen.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. Juli 2010)

luckygambler schrieb:


> ...der hersteller versucht ein produkt herzustellen, welches lange die gewÃ¼nschte qualitÃ¤t bietet.



Moment... wer findet den Fehler in der "Trialbranche"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. Juli 2010)

AuÃerdem ist der Vergleich von Felgenbremsen und Scheibenbremsen wertlos wie schon gesagt. 
Ihr schmiert ja auch kein Bitumen auf die Scheibe.


----------



## ecols (12. Juli 2010)

DAS wurde auch schon probiert und gibt ne Riesensauerei, verbunden mit ner größeren Reinigungsaktion und nem Satz neuer Beläge.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. Juli 2010)

Wenn das Zeug schon auf der Felge nichts zu suchen hat, dann garantiert auch nicht auf Bremsscheiben


----------



## curry4king (12. Juli 2010)

Habt ihr schon mal Diskbeläge ab geschmirgelt?? Das geht ruckzuck
Ich würd sagen wenn die Disk angeflexxt ist sind die Beläge nach 10 Metern bremsen unten


----------



## misanthropia (16. Juli 2010)

ich habe eine Bremse gekauft, wo ein dummer Verkäufer ein großen papieraufkleber auf der Scheibe aufgeklebt hat. Nichtsahnend versuchte ich dabei diesen AUfklebeer zu entfernen und verwendete in diesem Bereich schmirgelpapier. 
In diesem Bereich war die Bremsleistung gleich null, an den anderen stellen aber gut. Habe die Disc aber weggeschmissen. Hätte sie einfach mal planschleifen lassen sollen aber auf die Idee bin ich zu spät gekommen.


----------



## duro e (16. Juli 2010)

nein disc beläge sind bei geflexter scheibe nicth nach 10min runter , bin am dirt mit geflexter scheibe bestimmt 3 monate gefahren so , leistung war nich überragend , aber dosierbar . beläge zeigten keinen hohen verschleiss .


----------

